# Evic Flat Top



## drew (5/3/14)

I've scoured all the local sites and can't seem to find these evic flat top caps that joyetech is calling a front cap. Nothing on fasttech and I'm not keen on paying the $40 shipping from the US sites I found it on. Any chance I missed it and it is available somewhere locally?


----------



## johan (5/3/14)

If all else fail see: http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=138 US$6.00 excl shipping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (5/3/14)

Thanks @johanct but you can't actually buy off that page.


----------



## johan (5/3/14)

drew said:


> Thanks @johanct but you can't actually buy off that page.


Phone them on: *00 86 755 8173 7161* (6hrs ahead of SA time), they've assisted me when I needed some electronic components to repair an eVic head beginning of the year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (5/3/14)

Good plan, go direct to source.


----------



## andro (5/3/14)

Or get a friend to machine one out as u like the most .


----------

